
Dual Quaternion Vertex Shader explained line by line - chinedufn
http://chinedufn.com/dual-quaternion-shader-explained/
======
strider12
can this run on mobile and is it unity friendly?

~~~
chinedufn
Yup should work just fine as mobile. In fact - here's an example that you can
view on your mobile device - [https://chinedufn.github.io/skeletal-animation-
system/](https://chinedufn.github.io/skeletal-animation-system/)

